# 4 new additions



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I got myself some new mice.
They are quite young (approx 3 weeks) and rather small compared to my last litter, but with some tlc and KMR they should be fine. The family I got them from bought two mice for their kids that were supposedly female, but obviously something went wrong. I know they are very young, but they separated them already anyways and they would have ended as snake food if I hadn't taken them immediately. (I'm not against feeding snakes, of course, but I wanted the argentes rather badly ^^")
I got one solid agouti, one piebald agouti and 2 argentes. The argentes hopefully are male and female, the agoutis female. But not sure.
The aqoutis aren't very useful for breeding purposes, but they could make nice pets. If not they'll be feeders. The argentes I got since I wanted to play a little wih the pink eye dilution and probably try to create some dove or champagne tans. But first I have to wait and see how they grow up. I won't breed with very small females.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Except for the agouti those babies look sickly to me. They are small and have staring coats. The odd body shape could be the camera angle but tends to indicate illness in young mice I'm afraid. I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but keep a close eye on them, especially for weight loss and hunched posture/walking.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, they are in a separate tank and I will be controlling their weight.
So far they all seem to do ok, but time will tell. I give them the best care I can and have to wait and see what happens.
at the moment I'm cautiously optimistic, but i won't be too surprised if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

A week has passed and they look fine to me. all have gained weight.
The both argentes are boys, but the agouti is a female. the agouti pied is a male, too and rather small (and three legged, I didn't notice it when I got him, shame on me)









argente buck 1









agouti doe









argente buck 2









three legged pied agouti buck








still cute, though. I might have him neutered. he seems to be ok with three legs, he's just as mobile as his siblings.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

just a quick question: do you think I could put the 3 bucks together with a 9-week-old buck that has been with a doe before or would he probably already be too aggressive towards the little ones?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
I wouldn't do it. I'd probably just keep the three bucks together until you begin breeding them, decide which you want, or if there are aggression problems.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

ok, that's what I thought anyways. I need more tubs! :lol: 
Time for a trip to ikea


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

That three legged agouti pied is just precious. ;__;


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're really looking much better!  The agouti doe is particularly pretty. The little tripod boy still looks a bit thin, but he probably just hasn't got the muscle developent. He's precious - so sweet!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I'm glad they're all doing well now. I like the little three-legged pied agouti. He may be a bit of a gimp, but he sure looks to be a sweetheart.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

They are cute, cant wait to hear more about the 3-legged fella in the future


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

All look way better, except (as someone else mentioned) the agouti pied looks a bit thin. Try feeding him extras, like banana, scrambled egg, mealworms until he gains some more weight.
And as for your question, bucks should be kept seperate. It's just a matter of time when they'll start fighting.
Also, great job


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't put them together. I know they have to be separated eventually (and they now are), it was just a thought, since they were rather young, if it was possible for a few weeks so they have a little company.
The pied agouti gets normal food ad libitum and puppy kibble and fatty seeds, he's just small (21g or so last week, his heavier brothers are around 26g). I will try some scrambled egg with the mice when i cook some for myself the next time (without spices for the mousies of course)
Thanks for thinking i did a good job


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

So, I have 1 argente buck left, that has become a father recently.
He photographs really well ^^ I like the colour.

















chubby fellow :lol:

the three-legged one still exists, too. 
He's gotten a castration chip last week and hopefully will soon be neutered (this thing takes some time to work, that's normal)


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they turned out very nice


----------

